# Mahoning river



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

This is not a fishing report. It is a condition report. Made a ride down the river after a trip to mosquito today. Water was extremely high. Here's a pic at Girard's new launch.







And a pic from Division St. access.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice. Thanks


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

I live in Girard and have not seen the launch yet. If you are traveling over the bridge toward McDonald where is it located. Thanks


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

First Rd on left once over river. Follow Rd around to it ends. It will be right out in front of you.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

If you go and paddle up river there's a lowhead right past bridge. Be careful. That sucker will pull you in from a pretty good distance away.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! will check it out.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

How is the walleye fishin out that way?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Light. From Girard into Youngstown I can't say I've caught big numbers. Maybe someone else will chime in. Hope river drops and by end of week I can get some casting in.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting. The stretch i fish further east youre more likely to get an eye than anything else. Ive seen 10 pounders but most are small. Take care!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Moving from Girard up to Nile's or Warren area seems to be a bit better. Or the stretch from levittsburg up to Milton. Maybe I just haven't found the right spots in Youngstown. Maybe Doboy will give up a spot or two, hahaha.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

A few years ago I did hear about an 8lb walleye being caught out of the river within the Youngstown city limits.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was down river today near struthers just looking around. Here's a couple pics and vids from North side of river looking towards Poland Ave. At end of second video you can see 616 overpass.

And if anyone is wondering, the Girard dock is able to be accessed. Water receded.


----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like a fish magnet


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes it does. The areas below the low head probably has a fair amount of fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pooch said:


> Moving from Girard up to Nile's or Warren area seems to be a bit better. Or the stretch from levittsburg up to Milton. Maybe I just haven't found the right spots in Youngstown. *Maybe Doboy will give up a spot or two, hahaha.*




HaHa,,,, I LOVE comments like that,,, they wake me up! 
Like, YOU had offers from me before,,,,,, like years ago!?

MAYBE, you should give me a call, & I'll meet up with ya,,,,,, 
& Maybe, I'll SHOW YOU WHERE THEY ARE/ or where.!!!?
(btw,,, you bring the bait & FOOD,,,,,,,, 
fyi, , I really like 'wings'!)

*Maybe* you'd like to find something Like these in that dumb 'ol River,,,, 4 gorgeous, GOOD-EATERS.?
I actually had two more 'ON', but they were so big, & they ran across the River so fast, I couldn't get them back across. They SNAPPED the line on my trusty ZEBCO! :<(
That was 6 fish on, in about 8-9 casts,,,,, THAT, never happened again at that spot.
I keep going back to that spot,,,,,,,, & right now is the time.
lol,,,, today would be good, if I don't go back to that pipe. ;>)

Pipe
BTW Pooch,,,,, Me & Joe kinda slaughtered (slower than norm) the perch & specks at that 'PIPE' again, yesterday afternoon,,,,, Joe quit counting at 110. We kept 47 perch, but they were still on the small side. Cut-bait & bobber. Perch are stuffed with eggs.

Mosquito Creek has got to be full of staging perch right now,,,,, somewhere.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice catch! BTW, good shot, well deserved!!

That comment was meant as a joke Hell, last year my boat never left the garage and only made it to the river twice. Dont even think i made a post here. This work thing sucks. Last summer was first summer worked in 8yrs. First time since 1994 that boat wasn't on water. Thats why I hate new construction. No time for nothing. Mom had surgery and 5 months later got sick again. No time for anything. Have to take care of Mom.

This year is going to be different. Made it out on the ice. Just got a dock assignment for one boat and the other is being worked on. Canoe is shined up and ready to go. And been out and about doing some exploring/ casting on my days off.

Would like to finally meet up before long.
I think I even might have something for you in my garage when we do meet up, lol.
Ya, last year sucked, hopefully this year will be better. Take care,
Rich


----------

